#  Erste Hilfe >   Druck im Kopf! >

## Anonymisiert

Guten Abend, ich hab das mal eine Frage... :Smiley:   und zwar seit ein paar Tagen habe ich so einen komischen Druck im Kopf ober dem Linken Auge, und seit längeren leichte Ohrenschmerzen, und ab und zu, das Gefühl kann ich nicht so richtig beschreiben  so ein abfallen im Ohr als würde man einen Stein in einen Brunnen fallen lassen und dann ein Pfeifen im Ohr. Die Symptome sind nur Links seitig. Was kann das sein?  :Huh?:  Ich wäre euch sehr Dankbar für eine Antwort. PS: Ich hatte vor ca. 3Jahren eine schwere Gehörgangentzündung am Linken Ohr hängt das vielleicht zusammen? 
LG Danke

----------


## ATP

Hallo,
kann auch von der HWS kommen... Ich würde einen Orthopäden, einen HNO-Arzt und eventuell einen Neurologen befragen.

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo,  
nachdem Sie schonmal eine schwere Gehörgangsentzündung hatten sollten sie zu aller erst bei einen HNO Arzt vorstellig werden. 
Sollten auf jeden Fall von dem Tinnitus erzählen.  
Viele Grüße

----------

